# Can you connect a Kindle Paperwhite without WiFi.



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

Every time I try to register my Kindle Paperwhite to Amazon, it asks me for my Wifi password. I don't really care if I connect out and about, and would be happy connecting through a computer or a cable if that is possible. How do you go about doing this? I thought I knew my WIFI password, but it doesn't seem to be it. 
  Anyone know how to connect through your computer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To down load books without a WiFi connection you can, when you buy the book, indicate that you're going to transfer the title using the computer. It'll make you specify, still, which device -- if you have more than one. Then you can connect your kindle via the USB cord and do a drag and drop to get the book onto your kindle.

To get it registered you are going to have to connect wirelessly -- maybe you can go to a local library or somewhere with a wifi connection. I'm not sure you can even download books if it's not officially registered. 

But, really, you need to figure out what the password is for your home network!  Maybe you're using upper case where you need lower, or vice versa, or an O instead of an 0 or a 1 instead of an l or something . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AjaxMinoan said:


> Every time I try to register my Kindle Paperwhite to Amazon, it asks me for my Wifi password. I don't really care if I connect out and about, and would be happy connecting through a computer or a cable if that is possible. How do you go about doing this? I thought I knew my WIFI password, but it doesn't seem to be it.
> Anyone know how to connect through your computer?


Did you internet provider--say a cable company--set up your router? The password may be on the router.

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

AjaxMinoan said:


> Every time I try to register my Kindle Paperwhite to Amazon, it asks me for my Wifi password. I don't really care if I connect out and about, and would be happy connecting through a computer or a cable if that is possible. How do you go about doing this? I thought I knew my WIFI password, but it doesn't seem to be it.
> Anyone know how to connect through your computer?


I strongly suggest getting your Wifi password and using it. You can get books on the Kindle just fine without it even though it is easier with it. But if you can't connect to your router you're going to be limited in a lot of ways, some on the Kindle and also with any other device, now or in the future, you want to connect.

If you have a router from your ISP the password is probably on the bottom of it. There's no guarantee of that but all the people I've helped connect to their Wifi that use their ISP's router have that. There's a little card on the base with the router's name and password. And while you're at it be sure to check that name to be sure it's that router you're trying to connect to. It's pretty easy to find yourself trying to connect to a neighbor's router if they're fairly close.

If you don't have your ISP's router check the user manual for instructions on how to log into the router from your PC using your browser. On mine I navigate to http://192.168.1.1. Other brands may have a different address. Your router's documentation will tell you.

You can log into your router. Nearly all routers want the user name admin and either need no password or use the password admin as well. There are exceptions to this. The router's manual will tell you. Once logged in you can find the Wifi password. On mine it's under the security tab. Other brands will have it in different places but it shouldn't be difficult to find.

If you don't have a manual you can download one from the website of your router's manufacturer. In all else fails you can call your router maker for support. They're pretty good in this kind of situation.

Once you have that you should have no trouble logging into your router with the Kindle. If you still do it's time to call Amazon's Kindle support for help. You'll find their phone support to be excellent, as is their chat support. Their email support is laughable.

If you don't connect via Wifi you can't use the translation feature of the Kindle or look up things via Wikipedia. Other features such as syncing won't work either. You can get books and read them just fine but you loose much of the grace of the Kindle.

It's not about connecting to other places. The Kindle's browser is little more than worthless anyway. But many of the niceties related to reading won't be there for you.

Barry


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

One thing I forgot to add in my previous post was that if this is a new Kindle and you really want to avoid Wifi you can return it and buy the 3G version.  It gives you all the same benefits without Wifi.  It's a little slower downloading but not enough to notice and it's a lot handier since you have access to Wikipedia and translation anywhere you go.

I have 3 Kindles and all of them are 3G.  I often want to look up a phrase or concept on Wikipedia as I read, even though I mostly read fiction.  And if there are foreign phrases I find it frustrating not to be able to translate them.  Having 3G allows me to do this wherever I am.

Barry


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

barryem said:


> One thing I forgot to add in my previous post was that if this is a new Kindle and you really want to avoid Wifi you can return it and buy the 3G version. It gives you all the same benefits without Wifi. It's a little slower downloading but not enough to notice and it's a lot handier since you have access to Wikipedia and translation anywhere you go.


My memory from back in the days when I bought 3G Kindles is that Amazon was p*ssy about downloading Kindle software updates over 3G, and insisted on either getting through the computer or being connected to Wi-Fi. But having 3G would be far superior to no wireless connectivity at all!

As a last ditch thing, if you take your Kindle to a McDonald's restaurant, or (if you've got the brass) a Barnes & Noble bookstore, they have free wifi, and you could register your Kindle and download some books. But I agree that you really need to connect wifi at the house! If you dislike that sort of thing, ask a techie friend for help!


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I could actually manage without getting my WIFI working, as I work at a college and could use theirs. I'll just call my cable company and ask for it again.


----------

